# نظام الالواح ثلاثية الابعاد(3d panel)



## مجاهد عمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

كل من يريد ان يسأل عن هذا النظام فليتفضل


----------



## مجاهد عمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

وهذه بعض الصورعن النظام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/255128_11282865384.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/255128_11282864936.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/255128_11282865298.jpg


----------



## life for rent (27 أغسطس 2010)

هو دة اللى هو عبارة عن فوم وبيتحط عليه شبكة حديد (قطره صغير جداا) ويتصب عليه طبقة خرسانة؟
انا شفته قبل كدة وكان ممتاز بجد.....بس كان بيستخدم كحوائط فقط...وليس بلاطات
عموما اتمنى حضرتك تفيدنا اكتر فى الموضوع دة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

life for rent قال:


> هو دة اللى هو عبارة عن فوم وبيتحط عليه شبكة حديد (قطره صغير جداا) ويتصب عليه طبقة خرسانة؟
> انا شفته قبل كدة وكان ممتاز بجد.....بس كان بيستخدم كحوائط فقط...وليس بلاطات
> عموما اتمنى حضرتك تفيدنا اكتر فى الموضوع دة
> جزاك الله خيرا


 
هذا النظام يستخدم كحوائط ويستخدم في الاصل ايضا كمجسم كامل للمنشاء وتستخدم فيها نوعين من الاساسات (اساس حصيري واساس ذو بيم)وله مميزات كثيرة جدا مقارنة بالنظام البناء التقليدي


----------



## مجاهد عمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

كشكور علي مرورك
وانا جاهز لاي استفسارات اخري


----------



## مجاهد عمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

نظام الألواح ثلاثية الإبعاد يقدم طريقة جديدة للبناء باستخدام ألواح معدلة لحمل الأثقال ذات قوة عالية فهذا النظام استخدم حديثا في الدول العربية واتت فكرة هذا النظام من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في بداية الخمسينات.
تتكون هذه الألواح من إطار سلكي ملحوم ثلاثي الإبعاد مزود بحشوه بولسترين عازلة .


----------



## مجاهد عمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

الألواح ثلاثية الإبعاد جاهزة الصنع تتكون من إطار شبكي من الأسلاك الملحومة ثلاثية الإبعاد وطبقة عازلة من البولسترين ومونه خرسانية "بياض".
الشبكة الحديدية أو الأسلاك تكون ملحومة في الاتجاهين والمسافة بين كل سلك والأخر أو سمك السلك 2 in  -  5in وتلحم الأسلاك بشكل فردي على مدار الشبكة “mesh” وتمتد أو تصل إلى قلب الفريم بزاوية مقدارها 54 بين الخطوط الأفقية والراسية .
بعد عملية المعالجة أو التصنيع للإطار السلكي يزود بالبولسترين داخل الألواح . هذه الألواح مصنعه بعرض 4 قدم أو 1.2m كعرض متفق عليه وطول يصل إلى  12m عادة ما يكون طول اللوح 3m .









الألواح ثلاثية الأبعاد لها عدة خصائص جعلتها مادة إنشائية ممتازة هذه الخصائص هي:
1) عزل عالي للحرارة والصوت .
2) مقاومة عالية. والأعاصير .
3) سرعة وسهولة التشييد.
4) الملائمة .
5) ديمومة عالية .
6) الأمان.
7) خيرات الطاقة.سعة.
8) مادة ذات مقاومة عالية للحريق.
9) توفير الطاقة .
10) المواسير.شرات .
11) تجهيز للخدمات المواسير .
12) تطبيق اللصق.


وفي انتظار ردودكم حول هذا الموضوع

وتصومو وتفطرو علي خير


----------



## life for rent (27 أغسطس 2010)

وماتنساش ياباشمهندس ال shear connector بين الخرسانة والفوم..... ولا ايه؟
على فكرة انا اتعاملت مع النظام دة وكنت مشاهدا فقط لكن لم اجرى عليه تجارب بنفسى ....لكن واحد مهندس صديقى دعانى لرؤية هذا النظام وكان معانا مهندس المانى......وسألته عن ال buckling ....لكن النظام حقيقة متكامل عكس ماكنت متخيل...........جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير


----------



## مجاهد عمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

life for rent قال:


> وماتنساش ياباشمهندس ال shear connector بين الخرسانة والفوم..... ولا ايه؟
> على فكرة انا اتعاملت مع النظام دة وكنت مشاهدا فقط لكن لم اجرى عليه تجارب بنفسى ....لكن واحد مهندس صديقى دعانى لرؤية هذا النظام وكان معانا مهندس المانى......وسألته عن ال buckling ....لكن النظام حقيقة متكامل عكس ماكنت متخيل...........جزاك الله كل خيييييييييير


 
اجريت لهذا النظام اختبارت عديده منها

-اختبار الاحمال
-اختبار الصوت
-اختبار الهبوط
-الاختبارات الدنيماكيه
-اختبار مقاومة الحريق
-اختبار مقاومة الرصاص


----------



## مجاهد عمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

واليكم بعض الصور عن التنفيذ في الموقع


[/URL]
هذه الصورة تبين عن تركيب السلم


[/URL]


[/URL]

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## life for rent (27 أغسطس 2010)

ايوة فعلا هو اسمه m2
طب ايه رأيك بقى لو عملناه عواميد وكمرات؟
مستنى رأيك ياباشمهندس


----------



## olma (27 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الكريم هل هذا النظام قادر على تحمل الأحمال الأفقية كالريح والزلازل وفي هذه الحالة ماهو النظام الإنشائي المتبع وعلى أي كود يمكن حسابه أي ماهو مثلا" عامل المطاوعة للزلازل ductility factor


----------



## مجاهد عمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

ياباش مهندس هذا النظام لايوجد فيه اعمده بتاتا وهذه ميزه من مميزاته ولكن يمكن ان يوجد به ابيام مخفيه او ابيام ظاهره في البلاطات والحوائط
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

olma قال:


> أخي الكريم هل هذا النظام قادر على تحمل الأحمال الأفقية كالريح والزلازل وفي هذه الحالة ماهو النظام الإنشائي المتبع وعلى أي كود يمكن حسابه أي ماهو مثلا" عامل المطاوعة للزلازل ductility factor


 
يتم حساب وتصميم هذا النظام من الكود الامريكي فقط واذا راجعت الكود الامريكي ستجد هذه العوامل


----------



## صلاح محمد الحسن (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الكرام
بس حسب علمي ان الصور المعروضة هي لنظام ال( M2 ) وليست هي الــ ( 3D panels )
والاختلاف في الــسلك الذي يخترق البولي ستيرين في نظام ال( 3d panels ) يكون بزاوية وفي نظام الــ ( M2 ) يكون عموديا على البوليستيرين
وفائدة السلك بالزاوية كما في الجملونات ( ) تتحول الاجهادات المفروضة بواسطة الاحمال الى شد او ضغط . كما ان اختراق السلك للبوليستيرين بزاوية في اتجاهين متعاكسين يجعل من لوح البوليستيرين ثابتا في الوسط ( Nutral zone )


----------



## life for rent (27 أغسطس 2010)

مجاهد عمر قال:


> ياباش مهندس هذا النظام لايوجد فيه اعمده بتاتا وهذه ميزه من مميزاته ولكن يمكن ان يوجد به ابيام مخفيه او ابيام ظاهره في البلاطات والحوائط
> وجزاك الله خيرا




السلام عليكم
الجديد بقى ......انه هيتعمل كمرات واعمدة عادى خالص
:2:


----------



## مجاهد عمر (27 أغسطس 2010)

والله ياهندسة ممكن يتعمل اعمده لمنشاء تقليدي وتستخدم النظام كحوائط لخفة وزنه وسهولة تركيبه
اما بالنسبه للكمرات فهي واجبه في التصميم


----------



## مجاهد عمر (29 أغسطس 2010)

ياجماعه والله عاوزين نفيدكم في النظام ده لانو عندي عنو معلومات كتيره بس مش لاقي ردود


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز موضوع جميل جدا
في الحقيقة ان لم اعمل على هذا النظام ولم اشرف عليه 
لذلك اطمع من حضرتك ان تعطيني بعض المعلومات 
طريقة عمله وهل يستخدم للجدران ايضا . تحياتي


----------



## مجاهد عمر (29 أغسطس 2010)

سوف اطرح عليك طريقة التشييد بند بند وسوف ابدا من الاساسات

العمل بالألواح ثلاثية الإبعاد يبدأ من الاساسات وهو مشابه تماما للطرق التقليدية ويكون أساس حصيري أو أساس ذو ابيام ذات أبعاد معدلة .
كل أساس تحدد أبعاده تبعاً لخصائص معينة (خصائص التربة الجيوميكانيكية).
الأساس المقترح يحتاج إلى أسياخ تثبيت حديدية مشرشرة أبعاده وجودته وطوله يعتمد على درجة الإجهاد في قاعدة اللوحة يتم غرز حديد تسليح في الأساس "تسمى عشائر" لتثبيت الحوائط.


----------



## مجاهد عمر (29 أغسطس 2010)

علي شاكر قاسم قال:


> وهل يستخدم للجدران ايضا . تحياتي


 
اخي الكريم من مزايا هذا النظام انه يمكن استخدامه للحوائط وجميع اعمال المباني
لخفة وزنه وسهولة حمله وسهولة تركيبه

وطبعا لكي تركبه كحوائط في المباني التقليديه لازم تعمل اثناء اعمال الحداده للاعمده لازم تتطلع عشائر كي تربط مع الالواح


----------



## مجاهد عمر (30 أغسطس 2010)

وين ردودكم


----------



## life for rent (30 أغسطس 2010)

متابعين معاك ياباشمهندس
ولاتجعل الردود مقياسا لاستكمالك الموضوع
جزاك الله كل خييير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جيد اخي الكريم جعله الله في ميزانك
حقيقة لم اتمكن من فهم الموضوع بشموليته
هل المبني تقليدي يتكون من بلاطات و كمرات و اعمدة ثم قواعد ؟؟؟؟
كيفيه ارتكاز هذه الأسقف و انتقال الأحمال الي باقي العناصر؟؟ 
هل هي حوائط حاملة؟؟
هل تصلح للمباني المرتفعة ؟؟؟؟؟
اسفة لكثرة الأسئلة لكن حضرتك اعطيت لينا اذن بالسؤال:7:


----------



## مجاهد عمر (31 أغسطس 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جيد اخي الكريم جعله الله في ميزانك
> حقيقة لم اتمكن من فهم الموضوع بشموليته
> هل المبني تقليدي يتكون من بلاطات و كمرات و اعمدة ثم قواعد ؟؟؟؟
> كيفيه ارتكاز هذه الأسقف و انتقال الأحمال الي باقي العناصر؟؟
> ...


 
طريقة هذا البناء ليس كالمباني التقليديه فهو يتكون من اساس اما حصيري او ذوبيم ثم تطلع من الاساس عشائر لكي تربط مع شبك الحديد الذي يوجد في الواح الحوئط
في بداية عملية تجميع الألواح تربط الألواح على عشائر الاساسات بواسطة زردية واسلاك أما التسليح الاضافي يغرز داخل بلاطة الخرسانه للاساس .
اللوحات تسلح خلال لافتحات بين نواة البولسترين والاسلاك الحديدية حيث تربط باسلاك حديدية على الشبكة .
الاسياخ لابد من أن تركب بشكل مستقيم وبسهولة بين الفتحات بين البولسترين والشبكة .من الضروري التاكد من أن الاسياخ غير مكشوفة وانها مغطاة تماما بالخرسانه .
على المهندس التاكد من وجود ربط في اسفل الحائط لان البولسترين قد يزال من قاعدة اللوحة .
إذن بعد وضع اللوحة وربطها تصب الخرسانه . طريقة أخرى لوضع التسليح الإضافي في بلاطة الخرسانة وذلك بعد عمل ثقب في بالطة الخرسانة ثم وتوضع السيخة بداخل الثقب تم تسكب مادة لها خصائص اسمنتية “epoxy” في الفراغ بين الفجوة والسيخ لتثبيتها توضع الأسياخ على بعد 24  من المركز للمركز أو 60m للحصول على عزل حراري جيد لابد من التأكد من عدم وجود فراغات في لوح البولسترين .

اذا لم يوجد شي واضح في هذا الشرح التفصيلي ارجو توضيح الجزء الغير مفههوم حتي يتم شرحه بطريقه اخري
وسوف اطرح كيفية تشييد السقوفات بعد ذالك بإذن الله
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (31 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل 
الي هنا الشرح واضح و الزمن مفهوم و هذا من جهة التنفيذ
اسئل عن بداية تفكيري كمصمم انشائي ما الحالة التي يكون فيها المنشأ الموجود لدي ارشح له استخدام هذا النوع من المباني 
هل يصلح فقط للمباني محدودة الأرتفاع؟ و ما اقصي ارتفاع يصل اليه مبني بتلك التقنية؟
هل لدي حضرتك فكرة عن تاريخ مسبق لحالات استخدام و عرض لكفاءة الأستخدام مع الزمن
اعذرني فقد حاولت عمل بحث علي النت فلم اتوصل لتلك المعلومات 
اعانكم الله علي الصيام و القيام و رزقكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## مجاهد عمر (1 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل
> الي هنا الشرح واضح و الزمن مفهوم و هذا من جهة التنفيذ
> اسئل عن بداية تفكيري كمصمم انشائي ما الحالة التي يكون فيها المنشأ الموجود لدي ارشح له استخدام هذا النوع من المباني
> هل يصلح فقط للمباني محدودة الأرتفاع؟ و ما اقصي ارتفاع يصل اليه مبني بتلك التقنية؟
> ...


 
اجابة لسؤالك الاول:
من المميزات التي تجعلك استخدام هذا النوع من انظمة البناء:
*السرعة: إذا قارنا سرعة العمل باستخدام الألواح الثلاثية الأبعاد مقارنة بالبناء العادي المتمثل بالأعمدة الخرسانية سنجد أن الطابق الواحد المكون من 1000 متر مربع يستغرق شهراً كاملاً لصب الأعمدة أي أن بناية ذات 5 طوابق ستستغرق بالمتوسط 5 أشهر لبناء هيكلها بينما يمكن القيام بنفس العمل مع الألواح الثلاثية الأبعاد في مدة أقصاها 4 أشهر وهو ما يشكل 20% توفيراً للوقت.
كما ان الألواح والجدران والأسقف تضم في داخلها جميع التوصيلات من ماء وكهرباء ومجاري وتهوية وتركيب أثناء العمل مما يضاعف سرعة العمل 7 مرات مقارنة بالبناء التقليدي الذي يجب القيام بكل ذلك بعد الانتهاء من بناء الهيكل والجدران كما إن هذه السرعة الكبيرة لا تنتقص أبداً من نوعية العمل بل تفوق بكثير البناء العادي.
إن التركيب الجاف للألواح يحتاج إلى فريق من 3 أشخاص لتركيب 200 متر مربع يومياً من الألواح وفريق من 5 أشخاص لرش الاسمنت على الألواح مستخدمين أجهزة ضخ الاسمنت بواقع 200 مربع يومياً أيضاً ( في الحوائط التي تحمل الوزن ) و350 متر مربع في الحوائط العادية وهي سرعة تفوق سرعة البناء العادي بمرات عديدة. http://www.mdue.it/en/3/constructio...istics-and-advantages/rapid-installation.html

2- سهولة التركيب: تعتبر الألواح سهلة التركيب مقارنة بالبناء العادي للأسباب التالية
1. إمكانية الاستفادة من أي قوى عاملة متوفرة دون الحاجة إلى أشخاص ذوي مهارات عالية في مجالات متعددة مثل صف الطابوق وبناء القوالب وتمديد الحديد وغير ذلك من المهارات. 
2. بسبب خفة وزن الألواح فليس هناك حاجة إلى عمال أو معدات تحميل أو تفريغ أو رافعات.
3. إن الاسمنت المضغوط الذي يرش على الجدران بعد تركيبها يغني عن التحضيرات الأولية لتبييض الجدران ويجعلها جاهزة إلى مرحلة التمهيد النهائية قبل الدهان.
4. في الأسقف فإن خفة وزن ألواح السقف وسهولة تركيبها تغني عن وجود الرافعات الثقيلة لوضع الألواح في أماكنها كما أن سهولة تحريكها تجعل من السهولة إحداث أي تغيرات في السقف.
5. السلالم ليست بحاجة إلى صب قوالب معقد مع وضع الحديد حيث ان الالواح الخاصة بالسلالم توضع جنب بعضها ويصب الاسمنت في أربع نقاط فقط كي تتماسك مع بعضها بشكل كامل.
6. وجود الشبكة الفولاذية في الجانبين يسهل تركيب أي شيء على الجدران مثل السيراميك والالواح الديكورية 

3- المواصفات الحصرية للألواح الثلاثية الأبعاد.
مقاومة الزلازل: بسبب طول الحوائط المستعملة في البنايات الذي يجعل جميع الحوائط تعمل بمثابة مقاطع عرضية في البناء وحاملة للثقل في نفس الوقت فإن ذلك يمنع وجود أي تمركز للشد في البناء ويكون أقوى ضغط شد ما يعادل 30 إلى 40 كيلوغرام للسنتمتر المربع وهو حد يقل كثيراً عن المقاييس العالمية للمقاومة ضد الزلازل.
إن تماسك البناء بشكل كامل من خلال شبكة الحديد التي تغلفه بالإضافة إلى الاسمنت الذي يصب على كل البناء بشكل متناسق وتحت الضغط يجعل البناء غيرميال إلى تغير شكله بأي نحو وهي ميزة كبيرة تجعله مقاوماً للزلازل بشكل أكبر وأكثر فعالية.
كما أن البناء يكون بشكل كامل عازلاً للحرارة والبرودة والصوت دون الحاجة إلى استخدام أي مواد إضافية وهي مقاومة للرطوبة كما أن ألواح PB Panel تستخدم حصرياً أسلاك معدنية مجلفنة galvanized وهي ما يقيها الصدأ بمرور الزمن الذي يؤدي إلى حدوث لون أصفر برتقالي على الجدران لدى إستخدام ألواح عادية ذات حديد اسود عادي .
الكثافة الوزنية للبوليسترين ( الفلين المستخدم ) في ألواح PB Panel هي 15 كيلوا في المتر المكعب للجدران المفردة وللجدران المزدوجة 25 كيلو/ متر مكعب وللأسقف 17 إلى 30 كيلو للمتر المكعب حسب نوع البناء.
إن هذه المواصفات الدقيقة هي ما يميز PB Panel عن الألواح الأخرى الموجودة في السوق والتي تستخدم حديداً رخيصاً أسوداً غير مجلفن وفليناً ذو كثافة واطئة يجعله غير قادر على تحمل الأوزان أو العزل الحراري بشكل صحيح.
كما أن الفلين المستخدم ذو خاصية عدم الاشتعال في حال حدوث أي حريق في المبنى.

4- التكلفة: تعتبر البنايات المنجزة بالكامل بإستخدام اللواح الثلاثية الأبعاد إقتصادية جداً بالمقارنة مع البناء وذلك للأسباب التالية:
1. عدم وجود الحاجة إلى عمالة كبيرة وزائدة مما يوفر في مصاريف السكن والاقامة والغذاء وما شابه.
2. إنجاز البناء بشكل متزامن من جدران خارجية وداخلية وأسقف وسلالم وتوصيلات مما يوفر الوقت والمال.
3. عدم الحاجة إلى رافعات ثقيلة لنقل المواد داخل ورشة البناء يوفر مبالغ كبيرة.
4. عدم الحاجة إلى أماكن لتخزين المواد الخام بكميات كبيرة كالرمل والاسمنت والحصى والطابوق والبلوكات وغير ذلك كما أن الألواح ليست بحاجة إلى مخازن خاصة.
5. سرعة إنجاز البناء تؤدي إلى الوقاية من تغيرات السوق وأسعار المواد الخام والأثرات التضخمية.
6. عدم الحاجة إلى مواد عازلة للحرارة أو الرطوبة أو الصوت يوفر مبالغ كبيرة في البناء http://www.mdue.it/en/3/constructio...aracteristics-and-advantages/convenience.html


5 مرونة نظام PB Panel
بالمقايسة مع البناء الجاهز التقليدي الذي يشبه العلب وذو محدوديات في أبعاد الغرف فإن الالواح الثلاثية الأبعاد تمكن من بناء بنايات لا تختلف عن أي بناء عادي وبأي خريطة معمارية.

6- جودة تفوق المقاييس
هذه الألواح تفوق المعايير القياسية من حيث عزل الصوت والحرارة والرطوبة ومقاومة الزلازل والأعاصير وتحمل الصدمات العمودية والجانبية.

ب: إستخدام ألواح PB Panel في البناء العادي ( التقليدي )
عدا عن الجدران الثنائية ( الحاملة للأثقال ) والتي لا حاجة لإستخدامها في البنايات ذات الهيكل والأعمدة الخرسانية فإن جميع منتجات شركة PB Panel من ألواح للسقف والجدران الداخلية والخارجية والسلالم يمكن إستخدامها في أي بناء عادي حيث ان إستخدامها يوفر الوقت والتكاليف ويوفر حماية أكبر من العوامل الجوية ويوفر عزلاً حرارياً وصوتياً ممتازاً للبناء.
كما أن الالواح السقفية وبسبب إمكانية إدخال حديد التسليح بقطر يفوق 16 مليمتر يمكن ان تزيد من المسافة بين الجدران بشكل يفوق الأسقف العادية كفاءة وأماناً*


----------



## مجاهد عمر (1 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل
> هل يصلح فقط للمباني محدودة الأرتفاع؟ و ما اقصي ارتفاع يصل اليه مبني بتلك التقنية؟
> هل لدي حضرتك فكرة عن تاريخ مسبق لحالات استخدام و عرض لكفاءة الأستخدام مع الزمن
> اعذرني فقد حاولت عمل بحث علي النت فلم اتوصل لتلك المعلومات
> اعانكم الله علي الصيام و القيام و رزقكم صالح الأعمال


 
اما بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني:
هذا النوع من النظام يصلح للاي ارتفاع مصمم وبالنسبة لاعلي ارتفاع تم بناءه في العالم بهذا النظام هو مائة طابق وكان في ايطاليا
اما بالنسبة للسؤال الثالث:
هذا النظام بدأ في الخمسينات في الولايات المتحده الامريكيه

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل عن المعلومات القيمة
تبقي لنا ان نأخذ فكرة بالأرقام عن المقاومة للأحمال بالنسبة لهذا النظام
فمثلا كبلاطة سقف لو هنجلها يدويا و كبلاطة سيمبل مقاومتها للأحمال و تصميم القطاعات كيف يكون؟
جزاك الله خيرا للتواصل


----------



## مجاهد عمر (2 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> مشكور اخي الفاضل عن المعلومات القيمة
> تبقي لنا ان نأخذ فكرة بالأرقام عن المقاومة للأحمال بالنسبة لهذا النظام
> فمثلا كبلاطة سقف لو هنجلها يدويا و كبلاطة سيمبل مقاومتها للأحمال و تصميم القطاعات كيف يكون؟
> جزاك الله خيرا للتواصل


 
كثير من الاختبارات المعملية التي أجريت في مختلف مناطق العالم وكذلك في ايطاليا دلت على المقاومة العالية لنظام الألواح ثلاثية الإبعاد للتحميل مثل:
اختبار الضغط بحمل مركزي اجري على لوح واحد بارتفاع 270سم اثبت أن نفس اللوح يمكن أن يتحمل حمل قدره m1530kn .


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (3 سبتمبر 2010)

في انتظار باقي الاستفسارات من الباشمهندسين
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (5 سبتمبر 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


مشكور علي اهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## almohandesw (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مجاهد عمر (8 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## lovesemsem (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## fady-z (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السؤال أنه لايستخدم فيه حديد تسليح للأسقف وكيف يتم صب الجدران الشاقولية


----------



## fady-z (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي كتير بس يا ريت شي عن طريق تلقي الأحمال والتصميم وهل تحتاج إلى عمدان والتثبيت مع الجدران والأساسات.


----------



## hossamkatab (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا كان هذا النظام بدا من الخمسينات فالمذا لم ينتشر مثل الخرسانه والمسلحة وهل استخدامة فى البلاطات لا ينتج عنه اهتزازات اثناء الاستخدام.
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Adil Tawfig (15 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
أريد معرفة المذيد عن تقنية البناء بالالواح ثلاثية الابعاد .
لدي الرغبة في بناء فيلا من طابقين في مساحة 120 متر مربع ز
هل يوجد بالسودان وكيل للشركات المنتجة لهذه الالواح أو يمكن استجلابها من الخارج (تكلفة الشحن و التركيب)
ودمت أبدا


----------



## aymanallam (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## aymanallam (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## lord_forevre (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*نعم يوجد شركات فى السودان*



Adil Tawfig قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أريد معرفة المذيد عن تقنية البناء بالالواح ثلاثية الابعاد .
> لدي الرغبة في بناء فيلا من طابقين في مساحة 120 متر مربع ز
> هل يوجد بالسودان وكيل للشركات المنتجة لهذه الالواح أو يمكن استجلابها من الخارج (تكلفة الشحن و التركيب)
> ودمت أبدا




الوكيل الرئيسى للشركة m2 emmdue هى شركة زادنا
متمثلة فى شركة بدائل للمقاولات


----------



## amani89 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن تساعدني أنا من البحرين ومشروع التخرج عن هالموضوع 
بلييييز ساعدني


----------

